# Does anyone have favorites??



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I realize with one or two dogs, you wouldn't have favorites....

And I LOVE all my pups to pieces....but sometimes I think...if I did have favorites....who would they be??????











Please don't take this seriously, I LOVE all my pups equally. :innocent: it's just sometimes I love one or two of them more equally....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oops, sorry double post.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I treat them equally...or try to, but MiMi is my heart and soul. Yes, I have a favorite. Before now, when I had three Lily was my heart and soul. It is a good thing I only had my one skin kid...if I had had a girl, I probably would have favored her too.

But, Pat, I always felt like Archie is your heart dog, never mind the special attention Ava gets from all her admirers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't honestly say that I have a favorite, but I love how loving Laurel is to me, and how all around sweet Violet is. And then there!s ornery Dewey who makes me laugh, and poor scruffy Hardy who always gets picked on. I love them, All but in different ways! I couldn't imagine not having any of them!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie will always be my heart dog just like I've always thought Archie is yours. But, Annie is much more needy than the other two and I always seem to be holding and doting on her. She's the nervous one. Then I feel so guilty - I think that they think she is the favorite. But, the other two have no problem letting me know when they want immediate personal attention. And, it really does even out in the end. I think in their own little way they are each my favorite.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Mine is Yogi* and all of the ones on this Sm Board.*
*All you Moms Make me want another,but we have been thru that.*
*I Understand what Pats Saying.*

*Iam Your only one mom Yogi**


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Eli is my heart dog. I first saw him when he played Sandy in "Little Ophan Annie", put on by the Young Actors Theatre in my town. I watched him and knew right away he was my dream dog. My skin kids were young and this dog was about 60 pounds, shaggy and full of charm. Little did I know he was "homeless" and up for adoption. By the time the show wrapped up a week later, 9 other families had expressed an interest in adopting him. They chose me. My family. We've had him for 12 years now and he's had cancer twice, developed diabetes five years ago, at which time he went completely blind. He lost an eye to glucoma but we had catarac surgery on the other one and it restored his sight beautifully. Through it all, he remained happy and full of joy. He's 14 now and is slow to move about, but he still does it with grace and is alway eager to please. He loves breakfast and dinner and still does a little dance just before I put his bowl down. He isn't a Maltese, but he's been a good big brother to my little ones. And he's been the perfect dog for me. 
__________________


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Robin , I love Eli too, and don't even know him. What a fighter and still so happy. So sweet!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have to add my Eerie(at the bridge) was my favorite. He was a gentleman, and so very very sweet. He was like Violet, but a Maltese. I miss him every day.


----------



## ann4280 (Jan 28, 2013)

Daisy is my little baby. She picked me at the breeders. They held her for me until I got moved. Sadie was her playmate and a week older. When I went to pick up Daisy I came home with them both. Although I love them both, Daisy is the one that is always on my lap. Sadie does not like to be held as much. She is more independent. But my life would not be the same without them both.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Please don't take this seriously, I LOVE all my pups equally. :innocent: it's just sometimes I love one or two of them more equally....


LOL Pat! You have a favorite. It's ok. Steve is my favorite and it's just him and my three skin kids.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> LOL Pat! You have a favorite. It's ok. Steve is my favorite and it's just him and my three skin kids.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ahem, Celeta, are you saying that Steve is your favorite over your three skin kids? :innocent:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have no problem admitting that Preston is my favorite!  Preston wins hands down...no competition!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi is my one and only so he's the obvious favorite . I love him for his personality-- he is loving, cuddly and follows me around like a fluffy shadow. I think it's natural to love all your fluffs but some you just connect more too. 

I really think Archie is the biggest sweetheart although I adore all of the A Team! I'm so excited to meet you at Nationals and shy little Ava


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:goodpost::good post - perfect:good post - perfect




MoonDog said:


> Eli is my heart dog. I first saw him when he played Sandy in "Little Ophan Annie", put on by the Young Actors Theatre in my town. I watched him and knew right away he was my dream dog. My skin kids were young and this dog was about 60 pounds, shaggy and full of charm. Little did I know he was "homeless" and up for adoption. By the time the show wrapped up a week later, 9 other families had expressed an interest in adopting him. They chose me. My family. We've had him for 12 years now and he's had cancer twice, developed diabetes five years ago, at which time he went completely blind. He lost an eye to glucoma but we had catarac surgery on the other one and it restored his sight beautifully. Through it all, he remained happy and full of joy. He's 14 now and is slow to move about, but he still does it with grace and is alway eager to please. He loves breakfast and dinner and still does a little dance just before I put his bowl down. He isn't a Maltese, but he's been a good big brother to my little ones. And he's been the perfect dog for me.
> __________________


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Our Lucky dog (now at the bridge) was my heart dog. There was just something special about that sweet boy. I met him just shortly after I had a miscarriage. I went to the grocery store and there was a family sitting outside the door with a box of tiny little puppies. I picked up Lucky, held him to my chest and never looked back. He healed my heart. Last year before we left to take him to the rainbow bridge (he was 15 and quite ill), he walked straight over to Bella, kissed her on her nose and turned away. It was like a passing of the torch. I'll never forget that moment. Oh how I loved that dog.

Here's a picture of Lucky and Bella not long after we got Bella. He was so kind to her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gee, that is a hard question!
I guess I would have to say Kirby was my ♥ dog. He was the only dog I whelped after I got into showing in the UK about 30 yrs. ago. His sire was an Austrian champ & we had the dam (from a UK breeder)---actually it was my breeder friend who chose the matching since I was still trying to get my afix (in Austria it was difficult). I never tried again & left showing because his health was not good. He was born w/a liver shunt (although there were none in any of the 2 lines of which we knew about). We kept him, he had surgery and lived a long, long life, although not without it's challenges. He was a fierce little fighter & he absolutely adored me. My youngest daughter also captured his heart---and we both still miss him. Below is a photo taken in 2001 at HH w/my daughter & little Kirby!
Edit: I think in some ways Kitzel reminds both my daughter & me very much of Kirby.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I must say the story of Eli brought tears to my eyes! What a beautiful story! And I will add that Rocco was my favorite.gone to the bridge too soon! He would do anything I asked of him, just a sweet boy! Of course Riley is my favorite now, and he will stay that way!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

MoonDog said:


> Eli is my heart dog. I first saw him when he played Sandy in "Little Ophan Annie", put on by the Young Actors Theatre in my town. I watched him and knew right away he was my dream dog. My skin kids were young and this dog was about 60 pounds, shaggy and full of charm. Little did I know he was "homeless" and up for adoption. By the time the show wrapped up a week later, 9 other families had expressed an interest in adopting him. They chose me. My family. We've had him for 12 years now and he's had cancer twice, developed diabetes five years ago, at which time he went completely blind. He lost an eye to glucoma but we had catarac surgery on the other one and it restored his sight beautifully. Through it all, he remained happy and full of joy. He's 14 now and is slow to move about, but he still does it with grace and is alway eager to please. He loves breakfast and dinner and still does a little dance just before I put his bowl down. He isn't a Maltese, but he's been a good big brother to my little ones. And he's been the perfect dog for me.
> __________________


i love Eli's story, it's beautiful and he is so lucky to have found a home where he was cared for so well. and that he got his sight back is just amazing.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Our Lucky dog (now at the bridge) was my heart dog. There was just something special about that sweet boy. I met him just shortly after I had a miscarriage. I went to the grocery store and there was a family sitting outside the door with a box of tiny little puppies. I picked up Lucky, held him to my chest and never looked back. He healed my heart. Last year before we left to take him to the rainbow bridge (he was 15 and quite ill), he walked straight over to Bella, kissed her on her nose and turned away. It was like a passing of the torch. I'll never forget that moment. Oh how I loved that dog.
> 
> Here's a picture of Lucky and Bella not long after we got Bella. He was so kind to her.


Bridget, Lucky reminds me so much of Eli! I know you miss him everyday but oh, what a wonderful life he had. :smootch:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I love Sweetness with all my heart, but, Samantha was my first Maltese and saw me through my divorce, so she's very special to me for that reason. I think if I had to pick, Tessa is my heart dog - her spirit and curiosity in spite of her background is incredible. So, yes, I guess Tessa is my favorite!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

It's hard for me, I think they switch daily being my favorite. Jasper is so cuddly and kissy, and needy, it's hard not to baby and mother him. He loves to cuddle but hates to be petted! But he also has this independent streak and tries to beat up the cat. Then there's my little Dusty, who can be almost standoffish. He loves to be petted but hates to cuddle! He is very stingy with his kisses, so when he does give one you feel like the queen of the world. He's a goofball and does silly things that make us laugh (like walking backward on the hardwood floor - all the time).

My little Alvin, at the Bridge, was my heart dog. He was spunky, cuddly, kissy, playful, vicious, docile...he was everything and he loved his mommy more than anything on earth. He loved his daddy and his skin bros, but he loved me above all else.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's amazing how many of us have a special heart dog. I've had dogs in the past and have loved every moment of their lives...but, you're right, Archie has a special place in my heart. He's just special :wub:

...and Ava is so darn cute, I can't stop kissing her!! :w00t: I just can't!!

...and Abbey has always been my faithful "helper", she's always right there to help me with anything :wub:....everything! :blink::HistericalSmiley:. She's bossy and yappy and a good friend to my other dogs (well except Mona Lisa:huh


...and Tinker...having grown up in a filthy puppy mill has mental issues that won't go away. He loves me with all his heart, I'm the only one who can touch him. He enjoys his good friend Abbey hanging out with him.

...and Mona Lisa is our little clown. She's a needy little girl and if she sees me giving someone else some attention, she squeezes her little nose in between us - so that she's getting the attention:HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Our Lucky dog (now at the bridge) was my heart dog. There was just something special about that sweet boy. I met him just shortly after I had a miscarriage. I went to the grocery store and there was a family sitting outside the door with a box of tiny little puppies. I picked up Lucky, held him to my chest and never looked back. He healed my heart. Last year before we left to take him to the rainbow bridge (he was 15 and quite ill), he walked straight over to Bella, kissed her on her nose and turned away. It was like a passing of the torch. I'll never forget that moment. Oh how I loved that dog.
> 
> Here's a picture of Lucky and Bella not long after we got Bella. He was so kind to her.


Bridget, this really touched my heart. I feel "Lucky" to be part of a community that introduces me to such amazing fluffs and their special stories.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> It's amazing how many of us have a special heart dog. I've had dogs in the past and have loved every moment of their lives...but, you're right, Archie has a special place in my heart. He's just special :wub:
> 
> ...and Ava is so darn cute, I can't stop kissing her!! :w00t: I just can't!!
> 
> ...


Ah Ha! The truth comes out. . . now I know why Stan wanted you to go back & get Mona Lisa---they are a lot alike! :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe if I had more that 2? but mine are so different in personality that I would find it impossible to choose. Penny is my little clown, teeny little scamp with a real attitude, cuddly and kissy in a lighthearted way. Lola is much more emotional, more grumpy, but very needy, has to be up close and stares lovingly into your eyes as she gives more measured kisses LOL. 

Some lovely stories on here, brings tears to your eyes. I have had 3 other dogs, two of which I was very very emotionally attached to. One was just so loopy and just not all there hehe.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I did have a favorite. I have never had another dog like her. She was my Cocker Spaniel, Meg. She was a white and cream parti-color. She stole my heart completely. I love my other furkids, but there has never been another like her.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper is my favourite little guy in the whole wide world...oh wait, he's my only little guy and thats the way it will stay. I just love him sooooo much that I have no desire to add another one.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I try not to have favourites.. Each day one fluff or the other becomes the fluff I hold most,it kinda rotates. I tend to give Bitsy extra hugs because when she came to me, she was so shut down inside.. Plus she's 12 and I want to make up for the love she missed in the time she has left.. Rylee is next, he came and he wasn't as depressed as Bitsy was ut he's just so stinking tiny and cute,you can't resist that face...
I do try to make sure everyone gets lots of lovin'.
Some days Amber wants extra attention, then Sasha will, then Emily..so I make sure they all get their special time.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

If i had to pick it would be Riley, he is truly my heart dog and my little boyfriend. He had been through so much in his life prior to me and came to me with a broken spirit, he has blossomed so much in the time i have had him. I have never wanted a little boy but can't imagine not have my little boyfriend in my life. I love my fluff butts dearly but Riley is something very very special! :heart:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tucker, I don't think that's a secret. Another reason I don't like having more than one dog, I always pick a favorite, I always gravitate towards one over another or others.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

It's pretty easy with me, Pat. Angel is absolutely positively my favorite... maltese. While Annie is, without a doubt, my favorite pug. Angel is my favorite sitting-on-my lap; annie is my favorite sleeping buddy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine would be my sweet angel Kyra who is at the rainbow bridge. My heart still hurts for her over two years since her passing. So sad when they go too soon.

Zoe came into my life at the perfect time!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've thought about this a lot, and Cozette is really my heart dog. She just loves me with every fiber of her being, and is SO much a mommy's dog. I think the fact that she had such a rough start here with us, with her FHO surgery shortly after we got her, then her GERD and food intolerance issues, that it just made me more protective of her. Pippa, though-- oh my! She has a very different place in my heart, but is no less special. She is just our little "clown around" dog! She has a very soft temperament, is very timid with noises and new things, but loving to everyone, and everyone also falls in love with her. She loves being held and petted and cuddled, and always has a tail wag and kisses for us. She is a scamp, too-- loves to grab what she knows she shouldn't have so we will chase her! She's a great playmate to bossy 3 lb Cozette, LOL, and is very submissive to Cozette even though she is larger. She has the sweetest nature and I can't imagine our home without her.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I would have to say that my Olde English Sheepdog, Daisy, was my heart dog. She went to the bridge back in 1985. She had cancer and I had to have her put down. They didn't do chemo treatments or anything for dogs back then. *

*I got her from a breeder who was just looking to adopt her out because she wasn't show quality. She was black and white, had buck teeth, but to me she was the most beautiful thing in the world. Grooming her was a daily routine and our bonding time. She was big and fluffy and my kids loved her. Having her put down was the hardest thing I had to face at that time, but I still think of her on a daily basis.*

*Mia has so many of the same mannerisms that Daisy had, and I think that's why I feel such a connection to my little ball of fluff. She acts like her in so many ways that I find myself wondering if Daisy hasn't found a way back....LOL*


----------



## KissesBacci (Feb 6, 2013)

*I've had two cocker spaniels and two chihuahuas growing up, all of whom went to doggy heaven. Although I loved them all very much, I never felt attached. I always thought I had been, until I met my Bacci. Once I met Bacci, he showed me a love that I have never felt before. He puts me above all else. He loves his grandma too, mommy's mommy, but mommy is and always will be number 1 to him. And the love I feel for him, I never in my life was able to imagine that I could possibly love a dog this much and be so attached. When I leave somewhere and dont take Bacci, after two hours I already start missing him terribly! So, all in all, Bacci is and always will be my favorite. I cannot imagine my life without him! :wub:*


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Mia has so many of the same mannerisms that Daisy had, and I think that's why I feel such a connection to my little ball of fluff. She acts like her in so many ways that I find myself wondering if Daisy hasn't found a way back....LOL*


That's a beautiful thought and you never know...


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, that's a hard question. I love all my babies. But, now that I think about it, maybe Peeko was my heart dog. I was probably 12, my parents had split. I was at a new school, Mom working all the time. She sold insurance and some lady was mad at Peeko, he'd had an accident in the house. Mom said I will take him now. She brought him home to me. Oh, how I loved him. He was a solid black peekapoo. He was my best friend til I was 18. He was sick and stayed overnight at the vet. There was a thunderstorm and he was so scared of storms, he passed away. 

Jack currently has me wrapped around his sweet little paw. He loves me and tolerates everyone else. Lily is sweet, but very independent and not a cuddler. Addie prefers the men in the house.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My Shetland Sheepdog, Spencer, gone to the Bridge in March 2006 was my heart dog. I got him when he was 4 months old from his show breeder at a dog show in Pebble Beach. She had kept him as a show prospect but he was 1/2" too tall and she was happy to sell him to a total stranger, me, for $300 right there on the show grounds. To this day, I will never understand how someone with her reputation could have done that but i am thankful she did....he was meant to be mine. He was afraid of everything and clearly had spent most of his time in a crate. With love, care and lots of attention, he blossomed and outgrew most of his issues to become the most loyal, beautiful and intelligent dog I've ever known. He was my baby before I had any skin kids. He was perfection and heaven and I miss him deeply every day still.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I love all 3 of my girls in different ways but I do love my Eva the most because she has been the easiest puppy, has the best temperament, is the most affectionate, and the most easy-going of the 3. Plus, if it had not been for Carina(Cloud Clan) and Nida(Bailey & me) I would not even have her or have known about her. Eva is just amazing...:wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Mia has so many of the same mannerisms that Daisy had, and I think that's why I feel such a connection to my little ball of fluff. She acts like her in so many ways that I find myself wondering if Daisy hasn't found a way back....LOL*


Nancy, have you ever read A Dog's Purpose and A Dog's Journey? Mia just might be your Daisy.....


----------

